# Amplificador de la maxima potencia posible a 12 V sin elevar la tensión



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola, he estado mirando por el foro un amplificador a 12v. El TDA1562 es el que mas me gusta, pero cada vez que voy a por un TDA a la tienda me dicen que no le hay, que si es muy antiguo, que ya no se usan...(la tienda es pequeña y la localidad tambien).
Por eso les pregunto si alguien tiene un esquema de un amplificador a 12V, sin elevar la tension, sin ningun TDA y a ser posible "transistorizado".
Muchas gracias.
PD: lo de "maxima potencia posible" es dentro de unos limites, se que con esa tension no se puede conseguir mucho, pero si por un casual se puede no quiero mas de 80w por canal(y puede que sea mucho).
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 24, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> . . . sin elevar la tension . . . no quiero mas de 80w por canal . . .



¿Como espera alcanzar esa potencia: con transistores, sin convertidor de voltaje y tan solo una fuente de 12V?.


----------



## luisba (Abr 24, 2011)

hola
no me has entendido, si la maxima posible son 30 o 40w por canal no me importa. como he dicho antes se que no se puede conseguir mucho, yo pregunto por la maxima posible
gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 24, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> . . . si la maxima posible son 30 o 40w por canal no me importa . . .



Esos valores solo son teoricos (con componentes ideales) y hacen referencia a la potencia pico a pico.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2011)

La máxima tensión teórica sería con un amplificador en puente: [LATEX]V_{ef}=\frac{V_{max}}{sqrt 2}=\frac{12}{sqrt 2}=8,48V[/LATEX]
Si suponemos que usamos altavoces de 4 Ω:
[LATEX]P_{ef}=\frac{{V_{ef}}^2}{Z}=\frac {{8,48}^2}{4}=17,977 W[/LATEX]

Eso suponiendo transistores ideales y 12V, como en un coche suelen haber unos 13 o 14 V compensa algo pero como el altavoz aumenta la impedancia con la frecuencia....

Vamos que si consigues un ampli de 15W sobre 4 Ω ya puedes estar contento.


PD1. Yo solo conozco un tipo de vatios, que son los "vatios que se llaman vatios". Normalmente vienen indicados como W(RMS) todo los demás W solo sirven para decorar la caja con cifras absurdas. (He visto etiuetas con tonterías como 60W y en pequeño 0,8 W RMS)
PD2. Aunque parezca poco, 15W RMS son una bonita cifra, con unas buenas cajas es muy probable que venga el vecino a quejarse.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 24, 2011)

se puede construir un amplificador con 2 TDA2003 conectados en puente para obtener 20W sobre una carga de 8 Ohm.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2011)

Ahora que lo dices yo monté unos cuantos en puente con dos TDA2003, se supone que dan 20W sobre 4Ω pero la teoría dice que no pueden ser mas de 18W...  

La verdad es que sonaban bastante con 12V aunque yo solía hacer trampas y alimentar a 15V 

¿El TDA 2004 no equivale a dos 2003?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

La maxima potencia alcanzable con 13.44V sobre una carga de 4 ohms es de 20 a 25W RMS a una tasa de distorción del 10% si se busca menos distorción la potencia caera a unos 15-16W RMS sobre 4 ohms

Para tener una idea basandonos en la calidad de sonido de cualquier amplificador que se precie con 12V sobre 8 ohms solo se pueden obtener 1.5W RMS con una THD baja con 4 ohms se puee alcanzar los 3W y en puente se podria alcanzar los 12W RMS con una THD de alrededor del 1% o menor

De todas forma s una ampli de 10W + 10W para uso doméstico es una potencia interesante


----------



## luisba (Abr 26, 2011)

muchas gracias
si alguen tiene el esquema le agradeceria que lo posteara


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 26, 2011)

www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/tda7266.jpg ese circuito tira muchisimo yo lo arme


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2011)

En el datasheet del TDA2003 está el circuito típico con puente y sin puente.


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 26, 2011)

Podrías usar el ampli clase d no UCD de ejtagle. Creo que es la mejor opción un clase d ya que al tener una eficiencia del 98% y para 12V quizás hasta un 99% o mas, podrías obtener el máximo con 12V que serian:
+-6V (el ampli funciona con fuente simétrica)
Prms=(6^2)/(2*4)=4,5Wrms (para 4Ohm)
Prms=(6^2)/(2*2)=9Wrms (para 2Ohm)
y
Prms=(6^2)/(2*1)=18Wrms (para 1Ohm)

No tendrías problemas con las altas corrientes en 1Ohm ya que los mosfet se las bancan.
Abría que modificar algunos componentes del esquemático original para que funcione con 12V, especialmente el puente H, obtener una fuente simetrica +-6V con 12V (se me ocurren 2 capacitores grandes en serie tomando la masa del medio de estos) y también habría que desacoplar la salida del ampli con otro C.
No se son ideas, que dicen?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> se puede construir un amplificador con 2 TDA2003 conectados en puente para obtener 20W sobre una carga de 8 Ohm.



 Que pena, eran 4 Ohm con 2 TDA2003 en puente para obtener 20W, al principio coloque que eran 8 Ohm porque me parecia que al estar en puente 4 Ohm seria una carga muy baja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Que pena, eran 4 Ohm con 2 TDA2003 en puente para obtener 20W, al principio coloque que eran 8 Ohm porque me parecia que al estar en puente 4 Ohm seria una carga muy baja.


 

¿ Y un puente con dos 2003 en paralelo ? O sea cuatro en total 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2011)

Es problema de tensión no de corriente. Lo lógico sería bajar la impedancia de los altavoces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Es problema de tensión no de corriente. Lo lógico sería bajar la impedancia de los altavoces.


 

Scooter , si , el problema de obtener potencia surge de la *poca tensión* disponible , como acotás vos , pero si hacés un puente y lo cargás con *4 Ω* , ahí aparece el problema de corriente para los pobres 2003 que van a empezar a protejerse . Por eso sugería de poner 4 en puente y paralelo. 

Tengo unos 400  TDA2003 "reciclados" y justamente por eso estoy jugando con un circuito que entregue la mayor potencia posible con poca tensión , digamos unos *9 Vdc*

La idea es un puente con dos o tres 2003 en paralelo y c/u con su correspondiente "resistencia ecualizadora" en su salida ; pero al mismo tiempo , cada salida del puente , via díodos y capacitor le hace bootstrap a la alimentación de la otra mitad . . .  Ya se que existe el TDA1562 , pero tengo una caja llena de 2003 no de 1562 para jugar  .

La idea es elevar de 9 a 15 Vdc la alimentación con el bootstrap , además un puente para volver a duplicarla y que sean de a 3 en paralelo para poder cargarlo con 4 Ω  . . . si el sonido es *DEMASIADO* espantoso lo usaré para una alarma 

Después les subo un bosquejo  .


Saludos !


----------



## 0110110h (Abr 30, 2011)

que buena idea ojala t funcione!


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2011)

El TDA2003 funciona perfectamente sobre 4Ω no es necesario hacer inventos. Si pones 2Ω o menos ya sería otra cosa.


----------



## luisba (May 3, 2011)

hola
Quisiera saber si se pueden poner las salidas de dos tda1562 en serie o en paralelo para que suene más(en paralelo creo que no).
Si esto no fuese posible qué daría más potencia, el 1562 o dos 2003 en puente?
un saludo


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

Porque no te vajas las hojas de datos de esos integrados y las lees detenidamente, tu pregunta ya esta repondida en este foro y también la encontraras al leer dichas hojas.

De echo la respuesta es más que evidente y responde todas tus preguntas


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2011)

Por otro lado el TDA2003 si maneja 2ohms, esa es su principal diferencia con el 2002


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2011)

Entonces no es necesario ponerlos en paralelo; no haría nada positivo.


----------



## german_chimy (Oct 22, 2011)

¿Son reales los supuestos 22 watt de graves y 50 a 70 en el resto de las frecuencias?. Que amplificador recomiendan para las mismas condiciones de trabajo, 12 volt, fullrange. Algo simple, economico, de unos 30 a 50 watt RMS. Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola  German, lo que buscas es muy muy difisil, sobre todo por lo de economico y fasil, yo con esas espesificaciones lo que hice fuen entrar a una pagina de compra venta y conseguirme un pa de amplificadores para auto, de 100watts, por 50 o 60 pesos cada uno, te aseguro que es l mas fasil y economico que hay y suenan de 10. 

espero te ayuden mis consejos saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2011)

german_chimy dijo:


> Que amplificador recomiendan para las mismas condiciones de trabajo, 12 volt, fullrange. Algo simple, economico, de unos 30 a 50 watt RMS.


Ok, que sea gordo y que no pese...

12V dan una potencia máxima (ideal, no real) de *9W* sobre *4Ω* y *18W* sobre *2Ω*. Más sensato es considerar una excursión de 9V (que sería casi casi ideal tener sólo 3V de diferencia) y eso da *5* y *10W* respectivamente. Simple y económico, sí. Pero no da la potencia que querés.
No se puede tener más potencia que eso con 12V sobre la carga. ¿Estamos? *Es físicamente imposible*.

En caso de poner un amplificador en puente, la potencia máxima posible (estimando igual que antes 9V de excursión por semiciclo, 18V en total) da 20W en 4Ω y 40W en 2Ω, eso con viento a favor y tres planetas alineados. ¿Simple? Más o menos. ¿Económico? Más o menos. Pero cumple lo de la potencia, aunque sólo en 2Ω.

Si querés más potencia o usar impedancias de carga más altas necesitás un elevador de tensión con suficiente corriente y ahí ya podés poner el amplificador que se te ocurra, de la potencia que sea. ¿Simple? Ni un poquito. ¿Económico? No. ¿Potente? Sí, todo lo que quieras.

Todo se puede, pero no todo se puede fácil.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Normalmente a 12V todo suele ser en puente porque si no salen potencias muy bajas o tienes que usar impedancias muy bajas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 24, 2011)

Claro a menos que sean 12V de alterna, entonces haces un rectificador duplicador, con punto medio flotante, y con eso alimentás un amplificador clase D y como la eficiencia es muy elevada, podrías lograr potencias de unos 30watts reales, con buena calidad...

la alimentación sería entonces de +15 y -15 con un gnd flotante...no se si funcionaría, nunca lo hice, pero puede resultar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh . . .  todos se me olvidan del tan bien ponderado TRANSFORMADOR DE AIDIO . . .  pesado y caro


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

¿aidio?
.......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Ai Dió . . .  me se confunden los dedos 

AUDIO o SALIDA


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola.

Con 12V puedes obtener casi todas la potencias que tu desees, todo depende de la cantidad de dinero que dispongas. Pero, económico con 12V y más de 9W ó 18W (idealmente), eso va a ser un poco complicado.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 25, 2011)

No se si entendi mal pero con un TDA7377 no tenes 30+30w?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

(***) Saturated square wave output  en puente con 13,7 Vdc

O sea medido con onda cuadrada saturada


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 25, 2011)

2 tda2004  uno por canal  para un amplificador estereo es muy facil y economico saludos


----------

